# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Menga kao potop

## Goga 19

Ma znam da ima već puno topica o mengi poslije poroda, ali nigdje nisam našla ono što mi treba. Daklem upravo mi traje četvrta po drugom porodu. Prva je bila koliko toliko ok, ali nakon toga - strava. Uvijek sam imala jake menge, nakon prvog poroda jače nego prije, ali sada mislim da bih i biblijskog Nou potopila. Traje nekih tjedan dana od čega sam 2-3  ko priklana svinja, cca dva je "normalno", ostalo tek toliko. Kad je najgore, najveći o.b. tampon (6 kapljica) mi procuri nakon 1,5-2 sata pa obavezno nosim i uložak. Od uložaka samih nema svrhe jer ostavljam fleke di se naslonim. Grozno mi je po noći jer mi je noćni uložak premalo (za nekih 6-7 sati) pa jutrom perem piđamu. 

No nije problem samo u vječnom pranju odjeće i nelagodi, to je najmanje. Nego, ja sam bolesna kad dobijem. To mi se nije prije dešavalo. Imam vrtoglavice, nekad glavobolju, evo sad ovaj put uhvatila me i drhtavica - klecala su mi koljena, i palpitacije (udaranje srca u grlu). Općenito, dosta mi je čudno u glavi i koncentracija mi je na nuli. Dobro, to je vjerojatno bar djelomično i zbog toga što jako loše spavam, kratko i rascjepkano, pa se ne odmorim kak spada. Ali sve ostalo bi mogli bit simptomi gubitka krvi. Da, i imala sam užasan PMS. Nekakav čudan napad histerije i depresije (jednokratno par dana prije menge) da sam samu sebe prestrašila.  :?  Jel se kome slično dešavalo? Jel bi mi bilo pametno da se javim giniću? Dužina ciklusa mi je svaki put kraća - prvi put 45, pa 33 i sad 29 dana. Prije trudnoće imala sam cikluse 28+/-1. Inače dojim najnormalnije, to je ok.

----------


## Sanjica

Mislim da bi se ipatrebala konzultirati s liječnikom. Provjeri krvnu sliku, a ovo s lupanjem srca u grlu karakteristično je za probleme sa štitnjačom. Ni to ne bi čudilo obzirom na iscrpljeni organizam.

Ja ima sad spiralu i daleko obilnije i dugotrajnije menstruacije nego što su one kada nemam spiralu, ali ovo što ti opisuješ je pravi hororac.

----------


## Heliona

Barem te nije napustio smisao za humor :D 

Menije tek drugi put da sam dobila stvari, poprilično obilne, ali ništa slčno tebi. Popričaj sa gin. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## babyblue

Samo da znas da nisi jedina. Kod mene je potpuno ista situacija vec 9 mjeseci. I tako mi je tek nakon drugog poroda, bas kao i kod tebe... I dojila sam do prije dva mjeseca, ali nista se nije promjenilo sada kada vise ne dojim. Jedino sto ne osjecam "srce u grlu", ali sve ostalo isto. Pravo sam bolesna tih dana. .

----------

Ista stvar, i to nakon oba poroda...

Od prvog dana imam obilnije menge, nakon poroda oba puta sam dobila nakon točno 3, odnosno 3,5 mjeseca, ciklusi su mi apsolutno redovni, znam u sat kad ću procurit  :Rolling Eyes:  

Al to je užas jedan, tampone ne volim koristit pa sam se pomirila s Always Night ultra ulošcima - koje nosim SVIH 7 dana, bez obzira na dan ili noć...

I doslovno kako si napisala - zaklana svinja :/ 

Jedino nemam preskakanja i vrtoglavice, kod mene se to manifestira niže - mučnine u želudcu i osjećaj da ću povratit s popratnim gušenjem (znaš ono, prije povraćanja, na suho, bljaaaaaaak), i užasna probava svih 7 dana - ako ste mislili da je nemoguće istovremeno imat zatvor i proljev, varate se _:smaljilupaglavomoziddoksjedinawcškoljci:_

----------


## iva_777

> I doslovno kako si napisala - zaklana svinja



i kod mene  :/

----------


## melanija

Isto potop ali barem više nema bolova a za ostalo nisam ni primjetila jer se ne usudim dizati sa kauča osim do wc da sve ne iscuri. :/

----------


## bucka

:Crying or Very sad:

----------

